# sealed pack Microsoft Intelli 3.0 or Logitech MX518



## RON28 (Sep 12, 2015)

I know this would really sound weird but i really want to know where can I buy a brand new Intelli 3.0 or Mx518 in India. I have been playing CS 1.6 for past 7 years and i broke my mx518 recently. I don't want G400 or G400s. I just want to buy a new mouse, either mx518 or Intelli 3.0.
Can you all help me in finding one?


----------



## icebags (Sep 12, 2015)

mx518 is obsolete. i was using one too, that died as well, so, move to g400s.....


----------

